# Smoked Goose?



## bud69652

Just finished makng my smoker. I would like to try and smoke a few goose breast at 200-225F. I have never done a goose breast before and was wondering if anyone had a good recipe i could try and how long they needed to be smoked and what woods they were using?


----------



## Bucky Goldstein

Anyone?


----------



## Old Hunter

The best smoked goose breasts are marinated in a brine first.I have no idea how to do it.


----------



## djleye

Field Hunter has some great brine recipes, try PM'ing him. I know he isn't on here as much as he used to be. He makes goose breast almost taste like a ham........Very good stuff!!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Do you want make jerky or just a smoked breast?

I did jerky with the snow geese that we shot. I used the High Mt. Jerky cure. Marinated it for 48 hours. Then cooked it with hickory for 3 hours of smoke and then cooked it for 1.5 hours with no smoke. I use a temp of 200 with the smoke and then a temp of 225 with out the smoke.

It turned out great. I gave some to my buddy and his wife and they thought it was venison.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein

Chuck Smith said:


> Do you want make jerky or just a smoked breast?
> 
> I did jerky with the snow geese that we shot. I used the High Mt. Jerky cure. Marinated it for 48 hours. Then cooked it with hickory for 3 hours of smoke and then cooked it for 1.5 hours with no smoke. I use a temp of 200 with the smoke and then a temp of 225 with out the smoke.
> 
> It turned out great. I gave some to my buddy and his wife and they thought it was venison.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thanks, sounds like something to try.

Do you cut them into strips before smoking or after?

How big of strips?


----------



## Chuck Smith

I cut them into strips about 1/4 inch thick.

One thing about the cooking time is monitor it. because smokers are different. Also if the weather is warmer. I did this in the spring on a 40 degree day. But the 3 hours is a good starting point.

I think I got the cook times down from the Bradley website. Hope it turns out well.


----------



## BlueDuck

I have never smoked just the breast on a goose but have had excellent results smoking the whole goose. Pick the goose clean and leave the skin on. Brine overnight in 1 cup brown sugar and 1 cup salt to a gallon of water. depending on how hot your smoker gets I smoke them 8 to 10 hours at 160-180 degrees, using two or three pans of hickory chips. Best goose your will ever eat......


----------

